# 1shots from local juice makers???



## Slick (21/6/20)

Good morning everyone,hope all are enjoying this cold snuggly weather on this beautiful Sunday,and a big ups to all the great dad's out there,something that has been bugging me for a while,hope some of you can explain this to me especially our South African ejuice makers...

Why don't our local juice makers (very talented) provide 1shots on there existing juices,just like how @Oupa did with Red Pill? 

I have been making my own juice from day 1 of my vaping journey,actually day 7 when my 30ml of Voodoo juice got finished and realised this is going to be expensive,but after so many years and so much has changed it terms of more DIY shops opening,more recipes out there,1shots hitting the market by storm,I can't figure out why every juice maker doesn't sell 1shots along with there ready made juice,is it perhaps the 1shots will affect the sales of there existing juice sold at vendors? 

As a person who's in to DIY juice I know sometimes we can pick up flavourings/concentrates for as low as R1/ml,so a 30ml 1shot could cost R30 or less as juice makers by in bulk,alot of 1shots sell for R100-R200 for 30mls,isn't that a good profit margin to add alongside the existing juices sold at vendors? 

I'm probably missing out something because if it was that simple I'm sure it would've been done,but hope some of you can explain to me why it is not done and I'm hoping our own mixologists can shed some light on the topic,you can tell us,we won't bite your head off,we family 

Thanking you in advance

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/6/20)

I think its all about profit. Why would you make less profit on a great juice by making it a one shot? They buy nic, pg, vg also in bulk and make profit on those also. And then If you make enough profit, then I will probably cost the diy'er the same as just to go buy the juice ready made already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapington (21/6/20)

We have something coming soon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/20)

I don’t think it is only about the profit alone. One shots from local mixers have started to slowly appear, and imho I think it comes down to other factors as well. They have to lay out more capital for that to have it mixed and packaged, adding extra risk as well, and to make it viable volume wise there has to be enough sales as well.

I would like to see a couple more local juices like this as I diy as well, maybe if we bug them enough for a certain one we can get it on the market, provided that there is enough requests for it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Slick (21/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I think its all about profit. Why would you make less profit on a great juice by making it a one shot? They buy nic, pg, vg also in bulk and make profit on those also. And then If you make enough profit, then I will probably cost the diy'er the same as just to go buy the juice ready made already


I agree to a certain extent,but think about it,during this lockdown,vape shops couldn't sell juice so there sales were at a halt,both vape shops and juice makers,but if the juice makers made 1shots,so many diyers like us would've bought it so we would've benefited,as well as the diy shops selling them AND the juice makers themselves.So it's a win win for everyone

I still stand by this that 1shots do not affect juice sales as some people will only buy the ready made juice and some of us will only buy 1shots,the day you see @Rob Fisher mixing his own red pill then il be proven wrong

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/20)

Slick said:


> I still stand by this that 1shots do not affect juice sales as some people will only buy the ready made juice and some of us will only buy 1shots, the day you see @Rob Fisher mixing his own red pill then il be proven wrong



@Slick you are 100% right... never gonna happen! I am so tuned into my Red Pill and it has to 101%perfect every time and that @Oupa's job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/6/20)

Slick said:


> I agree to a certain extent,but think about it,during this lockdown,vape shops couldn't sell juice so there sales were at a halt,both vape shops and juice makers,but if the juice makers made 1shots,so many diyers like us would've bought it so we would've benefited,as well as the diy shops selling them AND the juice makers themselves.So it's a win win for everyone
> 
> I still stand by this that 1shots do not affect juice sales as some people will only buy the ready made juice and some of us will only buy 1shots,the day you see @Rob Fisher mixing his own red pill then il be proven wrong


Well if they had to develop, make labels, distribute, advertise etc just for lockdown, it would have cost more than the sales they would have gained

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/6/20)

Slick said:


> Why don't our local juice makers (very talented) provide 1shots on there existing juices,just like how @Oupa did with Red Pill?


@Slick
A) Vendors are not supposed to promote their products in the general forum
B) I see NCV did so in fairness I will follow suit
C) We were the first to introduce one shots of local juices in SA, and still do, of ALL our current juices. Have been for years.
D)


> As a person who's in to DIY juice I know sometimes we can pick up flavourings/concentrates for as low as R1/ml,so a 30ml 1shot could cost R30 or less as juice makers by in bulk,alot of 1shots sell for R100-R200 for 30mls,isn't that a good profit margin to add alongside the existing juices sold at vendors?


Sigh...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Slick (21/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Slick
> A) Vendors are not supposed to promote their products in the general forum
> B) I see NCV did so in fairness I will follow suit
> C) We were the first to introduce one shots of local juices in SA, and still do, of ALL our current juices. Have been for years.


@YeOldeOke thanks for pointing that out,[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could you please move this to an appropriate thread where vendors can also comment

@YeOldeOke for the benefit of every DIYer,I wish every vendor would do the same as you,but my point is not only for our benefit,I want to know if it's good business for juice makers,or if it's not?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/6/20)

Slick said:


> @YeOldeOke thanks for pointing that out,g0g could you please move this to an appropriate thread where vendors can also comment
> 
> @YeOldeOke for the benefit of every DIYer,I wish every vendor would do the same as you,but my point is not only for our benefit,I want to know if it's good business for juice makers,or if it's not?



@Slick No its not. And I will tell you why.
Creating commercial juices is a whole different ballgame that just expanding your DIY at home. The DIY community will hate me for this, which is sad because I love em, I was one of them. But they have been driving margins into the ground by simply focussing only on the cheapest. And then when you try to accommodate them by offering your juices for bargain basement prices, they go where they can get another R5 saving.

So we may soon retract our 77 one shots of top selling juices from the market after 3+ years. It is simply not worth the effort and damage it does to the juice side. It's not like we didn't try. I'm sorry for the guys that relied on us and sincerely apologize to them, but this cannot continue.

The China model. Again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (21/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Slick No its not. And I will tell you why.
> Creating commercial juices is a whole different ballgame that just expanding your DIY at home. The DIY community will hate me for this, which is sad because I love em, I was one of them. But they have been driving margins into the ground by simply focussing only on the cheapest. And then when you try to accommodate them by offering your juices for bargain basement prices, they go where they can get another R5 saving.
> 
> So we may soon retract our 77 one shots of top selling juices from the market after 3+ years. It is simply not worth the effort and damage it does to the juice side. It's not like we didn't try. I'm sorry for the guys that relied on us and sincerely apologize to them, but this cannot continue.
> ...


I really don't know how to explain or ask in words here on the forum,but I'm going to try my best,I am just giving an example and im using Red Pill because I mentioned it earlier,I want to know if @Oupa made the right decision to create a 1shot of red pill alongside the commercial red pill juice,the way I see it is customers will buy the commercial juice,and diyers will buy the 1shot,but if you don't have the 1shot,diyers won't buy the juice,so doesn't it make sense to cater for both? At the moment juice makers catering only for vapers who do not DIY,but if they make 1shots then they cater for All vapers,so why not sell 1shots of your commercial juice which is well known to all vapers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/6/20)

Slick said:


> I really don't know how to explain or ask in words here on the forum,but I'm going to try my best,I am just giving an example and im using Red Pill because I mentioned it earlier,I want to know if @Oupa made the right decision to create a 1shot of red pill alongside the commercial red pill juice,the way I see it is customers will buy the commercial juice,and diyers will buy the 1shot,but if you don't have the 1shot,diyers won't buy the juice,so doesn't it make sense to cater for both? At the moment juice makers catering only for vapers who do not DIY,but if they make 1shots then they cater for All vapers,so why not sell 1shots of your commercial juice which is well known to all vapers?


Red pill is something different. Maybe I got it wrong but here is my theory. Red pill contains a concentrate that may be harmful or at least most mixers stay away from that chemical(?). So they created XXX without that concentrate and now sell much less Red pill and also made the one shot for the die hards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/20)

Thanks for the thread @Slick 
Have moved to “Who has stock” so vendors can respond directly here with info on their products

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/6/20)

Slick said:


> I really don't know how to explain or ask in words here on the forum,but I'm going to try my best,I am just giving an example and im using Red Pill because I mentioned it earlier,I want to know if @Oupa made the right decision to create a 1shot of red pill alongside the commercial red pill juice,the way I see it is customers will buy the commercial juice,and diyers will buy the 1shot,but if you don't have the 1shot,diyers won't buy the juice,so doesn't it make sense to cater for both? At the moment juice makers catering only for vapers who do not DIY,but if they make 1shots then they cater for All vapers,so why not sell 1shots of your commercial juice which is well known to all vapers?


@Slick I just answered that in length, in the post you quoted.
I can't speak for other juice manufacturers, we never try their juices, we don't want to be influenced to follow a trend, we just do our own thing and respond to requests.
Our 'simple' juices average about 7-8 flavour elements, our complex juices average 15+ flavour components. These are not simple DIY juices.
Yet the DIY community still wants it all for next to nothing. Our one shots, all 77+ of them, are R65 and R75 for 100ml juice. Buy 10 000 and I'll give you another R10 off each, else sorry, no can do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (21/6/20)

@YeOldeOke I see you're a supporting vendor but can't figure out which brand/shop, would like to check out the one shots before they are dead shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @YeOldeOke I see you're a supporting vendor but can't figure out which brand/shop, would like to check out the one shots before they are dead shots.


@LeislB Its in my signature  One shots are at https://vapediy.co.za see reviews at https://alldayvapes.co.za as they are the same juices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapington (22/6/20)

Well here we go! Long time coming
The original Trinity coming soon as a One Shot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Slick (22/6/20)

Vapington said:


> Well here we go! Long time coming
> The original Trinity coming soon as a One Shot!
> View attachment 199142


Now this is what I'm talking about

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/6/20)

Slick said:


> Now this is what I'm talking about


I can’t wait. Love this juice!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/6/20)

Our latest juice, now available in One Shot



https://vapediy.co.za/product/adv-red-toasted/

Reactions: Like 3


----------

